

Ask HN: Really awesome chair for computer use? - swix

Curious if there is a known brand or some specific chairs for home/office use tailored for us hackers who desire a bit of extra comfort? I am talking about something like dentist chairs or something like this: http://videogames.techfresh.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/Emperor_1510.jpg , does anyone here use similar at home or in the office?
======
UnoriginalGuy
I've tried half a dozen chairs ranging in price from £30 up to £150, they were
all terrible and all broke inside of 12 months.

So my advice right now is either go really cheap (£30) or go really expensive
(£500+). Nothing between the two is worth it. It is a waste of time and a
waste of money.

Also seriously think about your desk. My desk was too high and as a direct
result I had to depend on the gas-compressor (gas-lift) working fully (to its
highest point) or I would get shoulder/wrist strain.

I wound up getting an Ikea adjustable desk. They're less stable than regular
desks (I have mine against a wall to stabilise it) but they resolve the height
issue.

PS - Don't assume that just because a gas-lift has a maximum weight well above
your weight that it will be any more reliable. I got one with a 350 pound
claimed-maximum load, and the damn thing still only functioned correctly for
six months before it started slowly leaking air.

~~~
bornhuetter
> Ikea adjustable desk

I second this wholeheartedly. I'm the other way around, in that I'm too tall
for regular desks; and it's great having it raised. Good quality and great
prices at Ikea for adjustable desks.

------
kaolinite
Aeron chairs seem to be the preferred chair around here, nowhere near as
crazy-looking as the chair/desk thing you linked though. They cost about $1000
or so but if that's too much you can get them second hand for around $500ish.
I have no idea if they're worth it or not but a lot of people swear by them.

~~~
schoash
I paid the 2nd hand price and it is worth every cent. Best chair ever and I
have no backpain anymore.

~~~
jaz
Where do you find 2nd hand Aerons?

~~~
kaolinite
Google for "Second Hand Aerons". There are companies that buy them in bulk
(from when offices close, etc) and then sell them individually. Here's one
example: <http://www.usedaeron.co.uk/>

------
johnfuller
I'm gunning for one of these, but I think I have to unseat Arnold first. Not
an easy task.

[http://swordsedge.ca/wp-
content/uploads/2009/05/kingconan2.j...](http://swordsedge.ca/wp-
content/uploads/2009/05/kingconan2.jpg)

Or, if you are a Dungeons and Dragons geek, you might be interested in the
Throne of the Gods for a +10 in coding awesomeness among other benefits.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Throne_of_the_Gods>

------
harwoodr
I've only ever seen one of these in the wild:

<http://www.poetictech.com/aura/index.html>

...and I remember that the price tag was around $15K at the time, but they are
super sweet... and can be set to rotate the workstation based on time of day,
in order to avoid sunlight glare.

------
stevekemp
My partner recently bought a (backless) saddle-chair which I immediately
mocked. Having sat on it for a few days though it has really grown on me.

I tend to favour the ergonomic kneeling chairs myself, and I'm on my second in
ten years. This time it came from the local Argos store, fwiw.

------
fasteo
Not what you are asking, but save you some money and get some IKEA DIY stand-
up desk. Been using it for about a year.

for example, <http://lukethomas.com/100-dollar-ikea-stand-up-desk/>

~~~
UnoriginalGuy
I own that, and trust me when I tell you that even when the legs aren't fully
extended (as shown) the thing isn't super-stable.

It is impossible to get all four legs to exactly the same length (even if you
use the guide marks). He has it resting against a wall for a reason.

I would recommend it, but it might wobble around a little if you put any
weight unevenly on the surface.

~~~
yaj
I will recommend this DIY standing desk,
[http://www.ikeahackers.net/2012/05/standing-desk-with-
utby-l...](http://www.ikeahackers.net/2012/05/standing-desk-with-utby-
legs.html). It is simple, cheap and very stable.

I have the desk for a year now and it solved my shoulder and back problems
from sitting too long.

------
shail
how abt these? [http://www.varierfurniture.com/Collections/Work/Thatsit-
bala...](http://www.varierfurniture.com/Collections/Work/Thatsit-balans-R)

PS: really expensive though.

